# Colonoscopy Question



## Lamia (Sep 20, 2012)

I had my first colonoscopy on 9/11. Ever since I have extreme pain when sitting. If I recline I am fine. I have called the doctor and he prescribed me PRAM cream which has done nothing. I bought a donut to sit on which kind of helps, but not much. Has anyone experience this before? I had to leave work on the 16th I was in so much pain and discomfort....screwing up my perfect attendance which I am not happy about.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 20, 2012)

Lamia,

This does not sound right to me. I have had three colonoscopies and Mr M2M has had about five of them. Neither of us has had what you are describing. I have some questions.

1. What were the results of your test?
2. Did the doctor report any problems during the test? nicks, tears, or did he/she remove any polyps?
3. Is there blood in your stool? Red or black?
4. Have you had problems with hemmoroids before?
5. Was there someone with you who the doc talked to after your test? If not, can you get a copy of the transcribed notes of your test? (By law, you are allowed to get this.)
6. Talk to the doc or the doc's nurse again and tell them that what you have done so far is not helping. Tell them you think something is wrong. Tell them you need to get more help.
7. Very nicely, but firmly, if the doc will not cooperate in helping work with you on this ask him/her to recommend someone for a second opinion.


----------



## Lamia (Sep 21, 2012)

moore2me said:


> Lamia,
> 
> This does not sound right to me. I have had three colonoscopies and Mr M2M has had about five of them. Neither of us has had what you are describing. I have some questions.
> 
> ...



I won't know the results until Tuesday
He took biopsies, but I had no polyps. 
no blood in my stool
yes it feels like hemmroids
I remember everything from the moment I woke up on the table looking at my colon.
I've talked to them and they prescribed pram cream which has done nothing
I am going to grill him Tuesday when have my appointment


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Sep 23, 2012)

I've had 2 colonoscopies and never had the problem you're talking about. I had severe pain one time, but it was more in my side and went away after a day. I'd be definitely yelling for more attention to the pain. My understanding is that's not normal.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 25, 2012)

Lamia said:


> I had my first colonoscopy on 9/11. Ever since I have extreme pain when sitting. If I recline I am fine. I have called the doctor and he prescribed me PRAM cream which has done nothing. I bought a donut to sit on which kind of helps, but not much. Has anyone experience this before? I had to leave work on the 16th I was in so much pain and discomfort....screwing up my perfect attendance which I am not happy about.


How are you feeling now, Lamia?


----------



## Lamia (Sep 25, 2012)

I had my appointment today. Since the Asocol isn't doing anything he's going to put me on Prednisone. I am not too thrilled.


----------

